# Affordable digital pH meters?



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all -

Has anyone experience with inexpensive digital pH meters like this one:

They make some really inexpensive ones for gardening (the needle speedometer type): 
4 WAY SOIL LAWN FLOWER GARDEN PLANT TEST TESTER pH NPK LIGHT MOISTURE METER | eBay

but even more interesting are those that are truly digital and well under 25 bucks - some as cheap as $10!:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PH-009-LCD-...069?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23215f9aed

1.2" LCD PH Tester Meter - Green + Blue (4 x AG13) - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX

So I am wondering, do these items work? Has anyone played with them enough to know if they are accurate? I mean, they do not need to be super-micro-accurate to be better than my eye trying to match colors on a paper strip or test tube!

Any thoughts would be helpful 

Dave


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

my friend got me one from dealextreme. I can only say "good enough" for me.


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks - if anyone else is interested, the same one at DX is $10 incl. shipping on ebay. If I order it I will report back on its performance.


----------

